# 2007 Touareg spy shots



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

Don't flame me, but I couldn't find these posted here already...
Mods just delete if I'm duplicating.
















Could this be the shape of things to come in 2007?
Underneath the masking tape on the headlights, you can easily make out the Passat / Polo-esque shape.
And that grille looks more agressive - see how the side vents are more sculpted than the current model. Undertray looks different too. 
However, the good news for current owners is that there don't appear to be any major changes to the body shell.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (prhim)*

I hope these are just to fool the competition.


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Are the mirrors slightly different as well ?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (jinxegg)*

You can see where they will apply the chrome front to the nose around the center grills. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Get your 2006 models before they make the 2007 (or more likely the 2008?) ugly.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...Get your 2006 models before they make the 2007 (or more likely the 2008?) ugly.

I hope this time you will be proven wrong cause I was planning on a 2008 TDI.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (jinxegg)*

Those headlights look like the adaptive xenons that will be coming on the '07's
Everything I've been told is the front end refresh is coming for the '08 model year - not '07... but even that has changed now. A source of mine







says it appears the "refresh" will appear around April and that it will likely be a 2007.5MY. Gotta love those half-year deals!!








Jaime has seen what the refresh looks like... maybe he can chime in here.
Here's Jaime's post with facelift info:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2663851



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 6:43 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_You can see where they will apply the chrome front to the nose around the center grills. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


i can hear whines of new owners: "my chrome started to peel two months after i bought the car..." or "i took it off-road and my beautiful chrome nose is now all in scratches. help!"


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (****us)*

That has already started happening on my 2006.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Methinks that's the 2008MY facelift sans the "brushed aluminum" piece in the center of the front bumper. You'll notice the mirrors are different as well...


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_That has already started happening on my 2006.









well, we have a little piece of chrome but the new nose could be all chrome... 
even though the huge chrome nose piece is the VW signature, the new exploder and mercury equivalent (do not remember the name) have fully chromed noses. is vw going to repeat them on an SUV?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (prhim)*

i hope they change the torque split between the axes to, perhaps, 45% front, 55% rear. or, maybe to 40% front, 60% rear. perhaps, they might even program the transfer case to go to 50/50% in the low range. a slightly rear-based torque split will improve the handling and acceleration times.


----------



## dentmac (Apr 29, 2004)

The headlights look similar to the current Q7. The torque split will change when the start using the Quattro system.
No more transfer case problems, no more stepper motor issues, no more prop shaft troubles , no more whining, better gear ratios and better mileage and less tire wear with easier alignment.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (dentmac)*

I haven't heard a thing about 4WD/AWD system changes.


----------



## V8EGG (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (****us)*

Something like this front end


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (V8EGG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V8EGG* »_Something like this front end

I like it!
Especially if that is an actual metal skid plate I see.
Is that front end real, or is it Memorex (Photoshoped)?


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (Tregger) side mirror changes*

Side view mirrors appear tobe twinned fromthe recently released Audi Q7


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger) side mirror changes (Jimbuffalo)*

So, with the exception of the placement for the foglights... this could be what the 'refreshed' TOUAREG looks like.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_So, with the exception of the placement for the foglights... this could be what the 'refreshed' TOUAREG looks like.

I hope not. I like the look of the one V8EGG posted... so you know what that means... It will look like the silver one!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

I could warm up to that.


----------



## V8EGG (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (The Mad Hatter)*

You could put that front end on your T-Reg right know. Just go to http://www.hofele.com/design/default-e.htm or http://www.lltek.com/Touareg_hofltek.htm. Sorry the skid plate is not metal. LLTEK price $1,999(no pdc), $2,199 (w/pdc) or Hofele 1,048.00 Euro $1,347.76 (w/pdc). Hofele can ship directly to the US and it's a little less than LLTEK after you add duty and tax.
_Modified by V8EGG at 6:46 AM 6-27-2006_


_Modified by V8EGG at 6:47 AM 6-27-2006_


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (dentmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dentmac* »_... The torque split will change when the start using the Quattro system.
...

but that means no more low gearing... 
the offroad toughness is what differs the T from the Q. 
i wonder how the low gearing is set up on the pepper? does it change to the 50/50 split in the low gear from the 38/62 split in the high?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*2008MY Touareg Unmasked*

*BoBoJoe* posted this from Edmunds in the VW Lounge http://blogs.edmunds.com/.ee925d0


















_Modified by phaeton at 5:31 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Latest news about the "refreshed Touareg. 
http://blogs.edmunds.com/.ee925d0/2
The new touchscreen navigation should be interesting.


_Modified by chewym at 11:07 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_So, with the exception of the placement for the foglights... this could be what the 'refreshed' TOUAREG looks like.









I like it.. Spring '07 i will have to decide between the T 3.6 or Q7 3.6


----------



## chris92af (Jun 9, 2004)

*07 Front-End Spys shots*

*MERGED THREAD*
I don't think this is a re post but I came across this on InsideLine today. Looks like the real thing and I like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also it mentions in there that it will have a new pop-up NAV. Anyone know for sure?








http://blogs.edmunds.com/.ee925d0


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 5:17 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## Jason H (Dec 6, 1999)

*Re: 07 Front-End Spys shots (chris92af)*

I saw the same article, and the interior shot they showed looked like a standard european interior. I think they may have just mistaken the cover over the top storage bin that has always been standard on Euro tregs for a new pop-up nav system. Especially since it also shows the base radio. Why would a new system have a base radio and a seperate pop up screen for the nav?
Of course it still might be possible and just not indicative of what they showed in that pic.
EDIT: this is the euro part you can order from TregCentral for any current Touareg










_Modified by Jason H at 2:13 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 07 Front-End Spys shots (chris92af)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris92af* »_I don't think this is a re post but I came across this on InsideLine today.

Just for your 411, yes it is a repost. There is another thread talking about the 07 spy shots where your picture and link from edmunds' blog is already posted. So get ready for someone who lurks around here to lock this up!











_Modified by PFitto at 5:53 PM 7-3-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 07 Front-End Spys shots (PFitto)*

Merged the threads.... to provide for more fun reading!!!


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (Additional)*

Searching around tonight on edmunds.com yielded another spy picture and some conflicting information!








Here is the direct link:
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...16017
Somebody needs to get Jaime to help us out and confirm a few things.


_Modified by PFitto at 3:05 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (PFitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFitto* »_Searching around tonight on edmunds.com yielded another spy picture and some conflicting information!








Here is the direct link:
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...16017
Somebody needs to get Jaime to help us out and confirm a few things.

_Modified by PFitto at 3:05 AM 7-7-2006_

I don't see anything conflicting about it. Last I saw, the "late MY07 facelift" was/is scheduled to go into production the last week of November for an April release. That would sound like a MY07.5 vehicle to me...
Now, whether or not VW calls it a 2007.5 (think MkV Jetta released as a 2005.5 about the same time in 2005) or a 2008 (think Passat Wagon that was released as a 2007 very early in 2006) is anyone's guess.


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (BRM10984)*

They 2007 or 2007.5 model year designation is of no concern to me. Sorry for not being more specific before, but I thought you guys would get it. What I call conflicting is the fact that both pictures (the big first one and the small front bumper one) don't show any brushed aluminum or chrome around the center grills, like Jamie referred to. The pictures seem to me, at least, not have any masking tape whatsoever. They pretty much look like the finished product. Jamie and everyone else refer to a new navigation. Edmunds is using the same picture already seen here about the interior and refer to a new navigation. My question is how do they know about it without seeing it, unless it is a pop-up type like it was reported before. Jamie could confirm. Another thing is the rear view mirrors, they look like they have been taken directly from the Audi Q7 parts bin and they are not body color painted!


_Modified by PFitto at 6:28 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (PFitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFitto* »_They 2007 or 2007.5 model year designation is of no concern to me. Sorry for not being more specific before, but I thought you guys would get it. What I call conflicting is the fact that both pictures (the big first one and the small front bumper one) don't show any brushed aluminum or chrome around the center grills, like Jaime referred to. The pictures seem to me, at least, not have any masking tape whatsoever. They pretty much look like the finished product. Jaime and everyone else refer to a new navigation. Edmunds is using the same picture already seen here about the interior and refer to a new navigation. My question is how do they know about it without seeing it, unless it is a pop-up type like it was reported before. Jaime could confirm. Another thing is the rear view mirrors, they look like they have been taken directly from the Audi Q7 parts bin and they are not body color painted!

Look closely at the photo below. You can clearly see where the smiley face chrome/brushed aluminum piece will be glued in place. It looks just like the GTI nose that doesn't have the chrome in place either.


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (spockcat)*

That's very nice and wonderful Spockcat, but LOOK at the NEW pictures! Don't base everything on the very old winter spyshots. These new pictures don't have any tape on the car. Why would the new pictures show already a chrome ring around the lower center air dam and a chrome grill. The old spy shot you continue to refer to doesn't have the ring and is all masked-up. 
I am not going to put my hands in fire and state that I am sure that the new pictures are the finished product, but that is why I said it was conflicting. Jamie could help out since he claims to have seen the finished product, but we all know VW changes things around constantly. So my point is how do we know Jamie didn't see something that VW might have decided to change? 


_Modified by PFitto at 6:27 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

Edmunds states 2007 or 2007.5 as you say.
Could be that what Jaime saw will come out in MY08


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Tregger)*

I have talked with Jaime about this. The refreshed front end will likely be an 07.5 (VW liked to do that stuff).
Jaime has some serious "ins" at VWoA... so the info he gets it pretty tight!


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (PFitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFitto* »_That's very nice and wonderful Spockcat, but LOOK at the NEW pictures! Don't base everything on the very old winter spyshots. These new pictures don't have any tape on the car. Why would the new pictures show already a chrome ring around the lower center air dam and a chrome grill. The old spy shot you continue to refer to doesn't have the ring and is all masked-up. 
I am not going to put my hands in fire and state that I am sure that the new pictures are the finished product, but that is why I said it was conflicting. Jaime could help out since she claims to have seen the finished product, but we all know VW changes things around constantly. So my point is how do we know Jaime didn't see something that VW might have decided to change? 

the new photo has the same lip or ridge around the future huge chrome piece, even though the new photo shows a smaller (very much like current) chrome ring in the lower part of the nose.
i'm with spockcat that the new production car will have an optional (MB standard on V10 and W12) huge chrome nose.


----------



## PFitto (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (****us)*

****us, have you seen your own touareg? It already has a lip or ridge like the one in the edmunds.com picture where you can put that chrome nose.
I would like for Jamie to just confirm what is seen on the pictures and put to rest rumors like the pop-up navigation. The pictures clearly are conflicting with the old ones.
I make something clear though, I am by no means suggesting that the 2007 facelifted Touareg won't have the same corporate nose scheme as seen in the newer VW models. I am on the other hand raisng questions. So please do not think I am against Spockats, or anybody else's opinions. I am just following the evidence.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (PFitto)*

The refreshed TOUAREG is getting the new corporate schnoz!


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (PFitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PFitto* »_****us, have you seen your own touareg? It already has a lip or ridge like the one in the edmunds.com picture where you can put that chrome nose.
... 

yes, i have seen my own touareg a few times now. and it does NOT have the lip i was referring to.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Touareg spy shots (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_yes, i have seen my own touareg a few times now. and it does NOT have the lip i was referring to.

















Glad I wasn't the only one seeing that (or wasn't going crazy seeing something that isn't there).


----------



## Bandman (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks ready for the big chrome to me.


----------



## vdubbug (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Bandman)*

edmunds has spy photos on the refresh
heres the link
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...017#2


----------



## Dandog32 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbug)*

Does this mean that the 2007 V6 Touareg I ordered due to be delivered in mid-September will NOT have the revised headlight lenses, revised seats and updated DVD navigation system?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Dandog32)*

It may not... because word on the street is... this will likely hit the streets around April.



_Modified by TREGinginCO at 7:39 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Dandog32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dandog32* »_Does this mean that the 2007 V6 Touareg I ordered due to be delivered in mid-September will NOT have the revised headlight lenses, revised seats and updated DVD navigation system?

You will be lucky to get the 3.6 L engine.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

You may get the new engine, because production of the 3.2V6 ended in mid-December.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (Dandog32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dandog32* »_Does this mean that the 2007 V6 Touareg I ordered due to be delivered in mid-September will NOT have the revised headlight lenses, revised seats and updated DVD navigation system?

The 3.6L went to production during week 13 (roughly end of March), so you should have that. The other stuff gets a "no" as it doesn't even go to production until the end of November.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (vdubbug)*









BTW, anyone knows why that car has the old-fashioned roof racks? Are 2007 racks = 2004 racks?


_Modified by ****us at 11:09 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_








BTW, anyone knows why that car has the old-fashioned roof racks? Are 2007 racks = 2004 racks?

_Modified by ****us at 11:09 PM 7-11-2006_

I'm assuming the "silver roof rails" all across the line will come in the form of the new design for the roof rails? If so, I'd expect to see the new style on all MY07 units as it's just listed as an immediate change point during the changeover of week 22.
Edit: Question was re-worded a bit as I was typing my reply. No idea on that other than that it may just be because that's more or less a prototype unit. <shrug>


_Modified by BRM10984 at 10:12 PM 7-11-2006_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

Old racks to possibly try and throw off spy shot photographers???


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Old racks to possibly try and throw off spy shot photographers???









Seems strange that there would be a change in the roof rack design. Eventhough there is a roof rail system on some european models the sliding rack system is still the most common.
Where did the rumor start that any of the 2007 Tregs will get the european roof rails vs. the adjustable rack system....am I missing something? Perhaps just wishful thinking


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

anybody else notice the tape on the headlights?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (dub*man)*

I've been told the refreshed TOUAREG will have the new roof rack system. The main difference for the change is to deal with the complaints of noise from the existing rack system.
Plus, there are those who think the new rack system looks better.


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

i don't hear any noise from my roof rack, although it is still pushed back.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (dub*man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub*man* »_anybody else notice the tape on the headlights?

You mean besides the original poster in this thread?

_Quote, originally posted by *prhim* »_Underneath the masking tape on the headlights, you can easily make out the Passat / Polo-esque shape.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I've been told the refreshed TOUAREG will have the new roof rack system. The main difference for the change is to deal with the complaints of noise from the existing rack system.
Plus, there are those who think the new rack system looks better.

Thanks, that sounds more acurate than what I thought I was reading in some of the other posts that all 2007 models were gettiing the new rails... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shelaysonmethisrose (Dec 29, 2005)

*laft lane special edition find*








http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...ition/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: laft lane special edition find (shelaysonmethisrose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shelaysonmethisrose* »_







http://www.leftlanenews.com/20...ition/

Sorry, old news.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: laft lane special edition find (spockcat)*

yawn


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: laft lane special edition find (nsho13)*


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: laft lane special edition find (V10)*

Any new news???


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: laft lane special edition find (Shotta)*

I checked with my dealer on the 2007.5 changes as my lease is up this October and I could: a) order a new V8 now for Oct. delivery, OR b) extend my lease until next April. 
The word back from her tech. contact is that the April T-reg will most likely still be a 2007 (not enough changes to qualify as an early 2008) and that the touch screen nav will be a mid 2008 intro. At best the new T-reg will get the nav system in the current passat.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

I don't understand the order guide pdf. It shows the base V8 T-reg is 42,990 and the base V6 is 37,990. Then it says package #1 MUST be ordered on the V8 and V10. So the V8 will at MINIMUM be $8,500 more than the V6? What are you getting for that besides the V8 engine? Our 2004 V8 had a lot of extra stuff as standard equipment over the V6(like cricket leather, wood trim, etc) It seems they have decontented and raised the price too. What gives?


----------



## paulveldhuis (Aug 21, 2006)

Here (in the netherlands) there is no dealer who is willing to give details about introducing the face-lifted touareg.
Anyone?
paul


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (paulveldhuis)*

My best guess of the looks of a facelift for the Touareg will be to look at its new baby brother that will be released in Germany (Europe) shortly....


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_My best guess of the looks of a facelift for the Touareg will be to look at its new baby brother that will be released in Germany (Europe) shortly....

















what kind of Frankenstein is that? it looks like a Golf V on Touareg's 19" wheels and 275mm wide tires. I can't even imagine the amount of binding that car will exhibit if it is all wheel drive.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (****us)*

looks like a psudo q7 to me...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_










Looks quite nice really. Put the V6 TDI in it and VW would really have a nice, small SUV on their hands.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's what I said. Unfortunately, it'll come with the 2.0T for starters if what's out there right now is true. I love the 2.0T, but I really would be much more inclined to buy it with the V6-TDI.


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Looks quite nice really. Put the V6 TDI in it and VW would really have a nice, small SUV on their hands.

Weren’t we supposed to have seen a smaller version of the Treg at some point???


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (nsho13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nsho13* »_
Weren’t we supposed to have seen a smaller version of the Treg at some point???

You are looking at it right there... (see above) VW Tiguan - officially announced by VW on July 27th, 2006


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (wkaml)*

Here are some more links
http://www.tiguan.nl/passage/personal/goertz.nsf/v01013/Volkswagen_Tiguan?opendocument
http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphot...7/country/gcf/volkswagen/spy-photos-vw-tiguan
http://www.germancarblog.com/2006/08/vw-tiguan-first-pictures.html


----------



## paulveldhuis (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank, but I ment the time of the introduction in the Netherlands!
Anyone?


----------

